# KATHY II in Key West



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Headed out to the Atlantic again, temps about 70, water 69. Stopped at a hole 10 miles out, 35'. Pulled in a Bonito, 2 Strawberry Grouper, 1 Gag, about 15 Yellow Tail, 8 Spanish Grunts, 10 Porgies, and I got my first Parrot Fish!





































Skip scores again!










Spanish were breaking all around










The water was just beautiful, pictures just cann't show the various contrasting shades










Ed with his Yellow Tail Snapper










Beautiful Parrot Fish










Coast Guard always present!










Cleaning fish at the Sigsbee Marina, with "friends"



















Ed with the winning pot for first legal Yellow Tail










Went to VFW Post 3911 for dinner and drinks (open roast beef sandwiches and stuffed Maui-Maui).










Terry had to check out the Sub display and do his Submariner's Tap Dance!



















Post Three coming up - stand by! :clap


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ed congrates on the yellowtail. It looks nice down there.


----------

